# Marsh seats??



## catcher#20 (Apr 10, 2010)

i am looking at buying a marsh seat. Should i buy one? do u guys like them? do use something else thats works just as well?
thanks


----------



## slipstream (Dec 29, 2006)

I have an Avery marsh seat and find it to be well made, easy to carry and use, and overall a worthwhile purchase. I toyed with making something but in the end opted for something that had been tested and mass produced - I think it was the right choice.


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

I second the Avery marsh seat. I am not a big Avery guy but they got it right with there marsh seat. 100 times better than standing. Can lengthen the time you sit out in that pothole waiting for the mallards to comeback from the field.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If you are hunting shallow water 12-14" we just use the folding nylon camp chairs............. I think you can get some that are a bit taller if needed............


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Swamp seat by avery is a great product, don't go to ND with out one, especially if you're going to hunt small potholes.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I bought one love it, I ended up buying 3 more so my huntig partners can use them to when we hunt together. I've also taken an extra one along if water is too high, so I have a dry place to put my blind bag.


----------

